# who is the distributor for bowtech and diamond in canada



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

if anyone knows who they are that would be great.


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

North Sylva. Good luck though...


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

thanks lol, i'm really just looking for the diamond bow.


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

Try your local pro-shop. Just about any shop with patience can get a bow from North Sylva.


----------



## BowTye (Oct 9, 2005)

Anyone know the email address for North Sylva?


----------



## BowWhisper (Mar 2, 2010)

*hey*

You could try Wolf's Den Archery Supplies they carry a wide range of bowtech and Diamond Bows..:darkbeer:


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Diamond is not carried by North Sylva, Diamond is carried by Bow River, Bow Island Alberta.


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

*bows*



peregrine82 said:


> Diamond is not carried by North Sylva, Diamond is carried by Bow River, Bow Island Alberta.


i talked with north sylva they do carry the diamond line and the bowtechs.

i tried to get a hold of bow river but i could not,phone# don't work and sent request,no reply back. if you know how to get a hold of bow river let me know.


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

If North Sylva is now carrying Diamond that is a change, not that long ago they were Bowtech only. No clue as to why Bow River is not getting back to you.


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

Cabela's Canada has Diamond bows as well!


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

The Bow Shop in Waterloo Ont. also deals Bowtech/Diamond... and does extensive mail order service to Canada.

bow-shop.com


----------

